# packet loss



## romeor (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi,

Got FreeBSD 9.0 with PF and hfsc.

```
9.0-RELEASE-p3
```


```
QUEUE                             BW SCH  PRIO     PKTS    BYTES   DROP_P   DROP_B QLEN BORROW SUSPEN     P/S     B/S
root_em0                        199M hfsc    0        0        0        0        0    0                     0       0
 std_up                         111M hfsc      17394182   24976M  4189660 6161010K    0                  9589  14429K
 ftp_up                          43M hfsc       9082518   12420M      392   562128   17                  5531 7931782
 sig_up                          43M hfsc            36     6723        0        0    0                     0       0
root_em1                        199M hfsc    0        0        0        0        0    0                     0       0
 std_down                       111M hfsc        480341 63870408        0        0    0                   261   36663
 ftp_down                        43M hfsc       3928034  253654K        0        0    0                  2338  154329
 sig_down                        43M hfsc           216   146993        0        0    0                     0       0
```
In such situation I've got this:

```
62 packets transmitted, 54 packets received, 12.9% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 3.795/12.217/19.819/5.129 ms
```

some debugging:

```
last pid:   401;  load averages:  0.33,  0.34,  0.25                                                                                                             up 12+19:42:15  16:43:00
26 processes:  1 running, 25 sleeping
CPU:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  7.5% system,  0.0% interrupt, 92.5% idle
Mem: 49M Active, 1132M Inact, 1212M Wired, 412K Cache, 826M Buf, 5502M Free
Swap: 9267M Total, 9267M Free
```


```
1 users    Load  0.37  0.35  0.26                  Aug  7 16:43

Mem:KB    REAL            VIRTUAL                       VN PAGER   SWAP PAGER
        Tot   Share      Tot    Share    Free           in   out     in   out
Act   62112    6900   585068     7544 5633064  count
All  121460    7312 1074418k    16532          pages
Proc:                                                            Interrupts
  r   p   d   s   w   Csw  Trp  Sys  Int  Sof  Flt        cow   11804 total
             31       23k    3  211  11k 1025             zfod      4 atapci0+
                                                          ozfod       ehci0 21
 5.4%Sys   0.0%Intr  0.0%User  0.0%Nice 94.6%Idle        %ozfod       ehci1 23
|    |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |    |       daefr  6843 em0 256
===                                                       prcfr  3611 em1 257
                                        14 dtbuf          totfr  1132 hpet0:t0
Namei     Name-cache   Dir-cache    206234 desvn          react   180 hpet0:t1
   Calls    hits   %    hits   %    181213 numvn          pdwak    28 hpet0:t2
       3       3 100                 51551 frevn          pdpgs     6 hpet0:t3
                                                          intrn
Disks  ada0  ada1 pass0 pass1                     1241492 wire
KB/t  16.25 16.25  0.00  0.00                       50828 act
tps       2     2     0     0                     1159560 inact
MB/s   0.03  0.03  0.00  0.00                         412 cache
%busy     0     0     0     0                     5632652 free
                                                   846240 buf
```

Can anyone give any advice on this topic? I've controlled the L2 from the PoP to server - seems fine, no errors nor CRC.
The main problem is that OSPF and BGP sessions go down because of time-outs (using Quagga on the same machine)


----------



## romeor (Aug 8, 2012)

I also noticed, that I've got some Oerrs in netstat -i  stats for my dot1q VLANs, but no errors on parent interfaces and there are 0 Colls and Oerrs are about 8% of Opkts. A this moment I configured switch port and interface cards to be in full-duplex 1000baseT mode manually (for any case). Now just watching it. My NICs are  not built-in.

As there are no Colls, I may assume, that these errors come from ALTQ rules? any ideas?


update:
Yes, as soon as I try to send more traffic, than allowed by ALTQ pipe, there are errors in  netstat -i . Is it normal ?


----------



## romeor (Aug 9, 2012)

During high UDP traffic ( 14k pps, 160 Mbps), got this:


```
input     (vlan1025)           output
   packets  errs idrops      bytes    packets  errs      bytes colls
        74     0     0       9226      14572   358   22481884     0
        73     0     0       7295      14361   160   21858836     0
        66     0     0       6076      13998    62   21173122     0
        59     0     0       5288      15105     0   22743880     0
        82     0     0      11147      14639   597   22940533     0
       101     0     0      41152      14219   533   22192901     0
        60     0     0       5424      13863     0   20874934     0
        70     0     0       8704      14344   447   22272502     0
```

Is it normal ?  just curious.


----------

